# What's the largest tire sizing in width that I can go with on 19" and 20" rims?



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

I've seen with 255/35/20 but would like to know what others have seen or heard. Thanks in advance.

I'm thinking of getting the new Allroad but haven't decided on 19" or 20". However, where I live, there's lots of potholes. I manage to crack one of my BBS CH with 255/50/19 and this was on my Q5!


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Potholes? Hey. It's your money. Definition of insanity is doing the same thing but expecting different results.


----------



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

If you are going to do 19's, just get thicker rubber and reinforced sidewalls for your tires.


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

depends on the width of the wheel... 19"x6.5"??? 19"x8"?? 

or do you mean sidewall height? Keeping the right pressure and avoiding potholes at speed is the key. low profiles and potholes dont get along, period.


----------



## KIKOLIO (Sep 22, 2006)

245/35/20 running h&r coils on s8 20x10 et35 and its a daily driver in N.Y.C. cant add pics for some reason


----------



## jtapper (Jan 6, 2013)

I ran a 285/30-20 on a 20x9.5" ET35 wheel with a 30mm spacer.


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

Is that 285 front and rear? I assume you have the spacer on the rear to get the staggered look?


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

I run RS6 OE rims at 18.5x18 et 30 with 255/40s....no issues tho they could use a 5 or 10mm spacer to push them out some.


----------



## 09mehashaw (Feb 22, 2013)

275's and 285's fit in the rear, but 255 is pretty much the widest you can go upfront if you want to ever hit level 1 without being too afraid.

HOW DO YOU KNOW 09!?

Because I have 275's all around and the rears look dope and the ones up front look incredibly stupid.

Also, if you have a lot of potholes enjoy bending the hell out of your wheels if you go 20's. I've even seen 19" VMR's crack on an allroad.

Here are some pictures of my 18" excursion:
Why 275's are silly.

Also, Jtrapper, what size tires do you have up front?


----------



## jtapper (Jan 6, 2013)

285/30 out back and 255/35 up front. Those are 20x8.5/9.5 ET35. 25mm spacer in front, 30mm in back.


----------

